# Everything must go.



## BillBoura (Mar 2, 2021)

Things changed and I will no longer be able to finish my saltwater setup
Tank is used but I re did the silicone. not the nicest job but I thought it was just for me.
Tank-- 285 Gallon. 7ft x 23"x 31"over flow in back wall is capped and 2 new holes were installed. +
stand--- home built. the base is solid. the top is only there to support the panelling. $900
sump is home built- made from a 50g.not the prettiest but works. only tested with fresh water.--$200
I have 2 new pumps. 1 pump ran for about 30 minutes with tap water so I could check the plumbing.
Pump 1, Black, 12000 litres per hour $200
pump 2, red, 15000 litres per hour. $250
both are reef safe but mostly sold overseas.
Protein Skimmers. Both new, tried the 1 that was mine but just with fresh water.
Mine, no box, Koncept Octo-220--- Rated for tanks upto 800gallons ----$700
new in box, Eco-160, rated up to 400 gallons------$500
wave makers single head small -$45
single head large---$60
double head large ---- $80
4 heads 2 new--- 1 is in the tank and I tried it for 5 minutes. with fresh water only. $130
Auto fill float---- $25

lights, they are commercial lights, t5HOboth lights hold 6 bulbs and have 2 ballasts. just need to rewire so only 2 come on and then the other 4 later. not hard, just add a separate plug. $125 each
there is various other things but I will give who ever buys the tank for chance before listing. Like a new hydrometer, 400 gallons of new salt, hole saws for glass.
also have a 6 stage 75gallon a day RO unit. i installed it but other then a few glasses of water, like new, $200

All items are located in Hamilton. Delivery is not available and I cannot help lift due to an accident.

Bill
905-481-4992


----------

